# Heart bill



## ma-ofc (Feb 8, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about the heart bill? Any info about what heart issues are covered, etc? Or, does anyone know where I can find more info on it?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

For what it's worth, I know of a guy who was apparently rejected becuase he has a history of heart disease in his family...though he came from a family of cops, so go figure.

Not sure if he appealed the ruling.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Does anyone know what federal law that that MA statute is tied in to? I got exposed to TB on the job a few months ago, and I was denied my workers compensation claim to pay for the two tests because the "Heart Bill" says that workers compensation is not required to cover for testing for "injuries" that may or may not have occurred such as disease exposure because of the Heart Bill.


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> For what it's worth, I know of a guy who was apparently rejected becuase he has a history of heart disease in his family...though he came from a family of cops, so go figure.
> 
> Not sure if he appealed the ruling.


They actually look through family medical records? What about 2nd or 3rd generation immigrants, where that kind of info isn't available?


----------



## HPD Night Owl (Jul 5, 2006)

My old man is thinking about getting off after 23 years. To say the least he is not healthy (overweight, sleep apnea, and high blood pressure). Does the Heart Bill essentially let him retire as if he is disabled?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

mikemac64 said:


> He should. If he passed the entry physical, did not smoke (if hired after 1988 ) he should be covered by the presumption.


 I thought so too. This was a rumour that I've never confirmed, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's poop.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Weird, one one think a police officer could simply ask their managers, doctors or their insurance company about this. A member of the media or other shit stirrer would have to ask people on an internet message board though.


----------



## EBPD240 (Oct 8, 2006)

You are correct mikey, i have the same feeling.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I agree. That and the original thread is from February, so it shall be locked


----------

